# Magia por categorías > Magia de Cerca >  Magia con que edad?

## mago alber

Nose si debe de ir aki este tema, pero lo pongo aqui mismo

Estoy interesado en saber con que edad empezasteis cada uno con la magia, no me refiero a cuando supisteis acer el primer truco con magia borras ni cuando supisteis hacer el truco de las 21 cartas... sino cuando empezasteis con el estudio serio de la magia....

Yo empecé a estudiarla de fondo con 14 años, ahora tengo 16 y me va muy bien, mayormente estudio cartomagia...

y vosotros :Confused: ?

----------


## teje00

yo he tenido acercamientos a la magia hace años, creo que con 12 años tube mi primer contacto, pero realmente en serio, a estudiar y practicar concienzudamente he empezado con 30 años.

----------


## Daniel Quiles

Yo con mas de 15 años (ahora voy a hacer 18 )

Yo estoy con la cartomagia aunque estoy practicando tambien algo con monedas.

Pero ver, me gusta ver toda la magia.

----------


## magicfactory

Estudiarla solo te refieres a leerla? Creo que son pocos los que estudian magia. Estudiar magia es leerla, practicarla, perfeccionarla y desarroyarla. Coger un efecto y desgranarlo en todas sus funciones, juego, truco, publico, presentación... Eso conlleva muchas horas que no disponemos (al menos la mayoria).

----------


## jido

Comparto tu opinion magicfactory.
Yo empezé a los 14 años a leer y aficionarme con el tema de la magia. Y ahora, mas mallorcito, continuo con mis lecturas y mis practicas. He madurado con el tipo de lectura y con el tipo de libro, pues a mayor afición, mayor dificultad. Y espero que así sea para muchos años.

----------


## ignacio_valentino

Primero que todo creo que MagicFactory tiene toda la Razon, pero si realmnete te apasiona la magia, el tiempo te lo tienes que dar... quizas antes de dormir, leer estudiar, repasar tu trucos, no cuesta nada practicar con tu baraja, tu monedas, encima de la cama, o quizas apuntar los datos en tu libreta magica... en fin
yo comenze con la magia a los 9 años, ahora tengo 21, pero desde los 12, que leo y he anotado todos mis truco en un cuaderno, donde figuran mi devilidades, mis firmezas, posibles ideas, etc...

saludos Valentino

----------


## wes_wieck

como supongo que le pasara a todos los del foro a mi siempre me gusto la magia desde q tengo memoria del primer mago, xo empece en serio en este mundillo con 18 años al comprarme el primer Giobbi. A los 9 meses entre en la SEI (un embarazo) y ahora mismo tengo 22 y con tanta ilusion como el primer dia.

salu2
Héctor de Pedro

----------


## kike

yo me inicie  a los 15, pero hasta ahora (con 20) no me lo e tomado enserio... y cada dia me gusta mas.....

----------


## Neither

Yo empece en serio con 15 años y ahora tendo 22 y os puede decir que mi estudio ha valido la pena, sobre todo en el campo económico!!!  8-) 

Un Saludo

----------


## Roberto

A fondo mi comienzo a sido a los 29 años

----------


## fvelayos

Yo no lo tengo claro, por eso no he puesto nada todavía. Quizás a los 16, con mi amigo "Saimaza" Tengo ahora 32. Con esto no quiero decir que ahora sepa un montón y sea un virtuoso. Lo único que tengo experiencia es en actuar delante de mucha gente... y tampoco creo que lo haga bien.

Lo que me inició a la magia fue un tomo de una enciclopedia americana (traducida al español) para niños, en el que se hablaba de magia. Algunos juegos son tan buenos que aún sigo haciéndolos.

Saludos,

fvelayos

----------


## thomas

Yo bastante tarde sobre los 35 años,

 Pero trabajando con niños creo que la edad buena serian los 7 años para pequeños efectos y gradualmente ir aprendiendo la teoria .

----------


## marcel

Yo empezado con 30años y ahora tengo 31.
El comienzo a sido muy gratificante, por que de no saber casi nada a ahora que se algo pero muy poco, la satisfacion es enorme.Lo que experimenta tu cuerpo  y mente despues de ejecutar bien un juego de Magia delante de amigos o conocidos, no hay otra profesion que te lo  pueda dar...por eso y muchas razones + yo creo que poder estudiar, aprender o hacer Magia es un gran privilegio.
Saludos

----------


## joan monse

La verdad es que desde que creo tener uso de razón "hago" magia... 
La vida me ha llevado por otros derroteros profesionales pero de algún modo la magia está con frecuencia en mi entorno (la televisión, el cine...)
Y ahora la radio! Bueno, esto lo digo con cariño por eso que se suele decir que la radio tiene algo de mágico...
En fin que, sea como sea mientras pueda, no dejaré de vivir la magia...

Joan Monse

----------


## Gusruy

Pues yo la verdad que con veinti cuatro empecé a aprender, siempre me interesó pero al vivir en Canarias no veia ninguna camino para empezar, pero luego llegó internet, luego busquedas intensivas hasta encontrar mi piedra de toque la página de Marré. Mis primeros pedidos (Cartomagia Facil) mi enamoramiento, luego llegó editorial páginas y vineron junto con ellas muchos libros, más tarde ya sabía responder las preguntas para la zonas secretas de los foros y en fin ya han pasado mas de dos años y estoy contento con el resultado (mi cartera ya no le alegra tanto, pero bueno...)

Un saludo.
Gustavo.

----------


## ignoto

¿Conoces a Letang?

----------


## Gusruy

Amigo Ignoto, la verdad que he coincidido con Letang en otros foros, nos hemos intercambiado las cuentas del messenger, pero aún no hemos coincidido. En lo que se refiere en persona no tengo el placer, Letang vive en eLas Palmas y yo en Tenerife.

Un saludo.
Gustavo.

----------


## eidanyoson

Pues yo no lo tengo claro porque creo que he tenido varias épocas.

La priemra que no cuenta es la de pequeñin.

Pero tuve una a los 18 que si me dio fuerte, y de hecho fui a la SEI para examinarme y todo. El problema fue que me pilló la mili por medio, tuve que dejar de ir, y después de la mili me dio corte volver y se quedó todo un poco apartado.

Ahora, llevo unos 2 años más en serio de nuevo (aunque sigo sin poder pisar la SEI y ni intentar el examen jejeje) y tengo 34.

Desde que descubrí internet he crecido exponencialmente en la magia.

----------


## Felipe

Yo empecé siendo muy joven, con 44 años, o sea, que llevo unos cuantos meses pero a tope.

----------


## Ella

yo si le conozco...habla muuuuuucho, incluso mas que yo, jejejeje
a mi me habria gustado empezar antes y mas porque con la carrera no hay tiempo. he empezado con 20 :(

----------


## MANOS FRIAS

Quitando la experiencia infantil de la Magia Borrás, tuve una época de primer apasionamiento a partir de los 18 años, en la que realicé un cursillo de inicíación en una Casa de Juventud y acudía todas las semanas a la Asociación Mágica Aragonesa.
 Por circunstancias que ya expuse en mi presentación en este foro, dejé esta afición durante casi 20 años. 
A los 38 , esta afición ha resurgido otra vez con fuerza en mi vida, espero que para quedarse.

----------


## Manel Vicenç

Yo he empezado con fuerza a los 31. De niño me gustaba mucho la magia, de adolescente las hormonas me alejaron de estos menesteres, mas tarde, entre deporte, estudios y trabajo no encontré hueco. Y ahora aqui estoy, con mas ilusión que nunca.

----------


## BITTOR

Pues yo he empezado a los 23 y hace diez dias que cumpli los 24,la verdad es que lo que hubiera dado por empezar antes,pero no tenia ni idea de donde podia aprender asi que desde pequeñito hasta hace poco me comia la cabeza para ver como podia yo crear los efectos que veia en la tele y se me ocurrian mil cosas pero todas demasiado aparatosas,luego cogia las cartas y me inventaba cosillas,hay un juego que todavia lo hago y es mi preferido(espero que nadie lo haya inventado tb),es una tonteria pero la gente alucina.Y ahora ya se un pokito,pero aunque sea un pokito a mi me alucina lo que se,es la leche hacerle un juego a alguien y que te diga:ala!!!!es magia!!!!Bueno imagino que sabreis mejor que yo como se siente uno y las satisfacciones que te da la magia.Un saludo amiguetes.  :Wink:

----------


## ulises

De siempre me ha gustado la magia, pero empezar más o menos en srio, comprando libros, practicando y haciendo alguna pequeña actuación, sería hace unos 3 o 4 años, ahora tengo 35.

----------


## nAcHo99

Yo creo que empeze a practicar la magia desde los 12-13 años pero ahora yala estudio y me la tomo mas enserio.  :Smile1:

----------


## rakso

yo empeze con 18 a leer con 20 a comprar y  ensallar y con 23 a actuar en comuniones y cumpleaños ahora tengo 27.

----------


## Ella

> yo empeze con 18 a leer con 20 a comprar y  ensallar .


toma ya!! si que lees majo!!, jaja, es broma....seguro que tambien practicarias algo solo que no tan a fondo como en los 20   :Wink:  
si que llevas añitos, eh? 8-)

----------


## JR

Justo al cumplir treinta y todos comence a jugar con la mágia. Creo que nunca es tarde pero ya no hay tanto tiempo disponible para dedicarle.

----------


## Et3pok

Mi primer contacto lo tuve con 10 años, con magia borras, pero eso no cuenta, y ahora llevo poco menos de dos añitos (empecé con los doce y tengo 14)

----------


## ign

Yo también tuve un acercamiento a la magia siendo un niño con el Magia Borrás, pero no me lo tomé en serio.
Comencé hace poco más de un año (tenía 17) gracias a un amigo mío que lleva 10 años en esto (él sí se lo tomó en serio siendo un niño) y despertó en mí esas ganas por realizar esos efectos tan incríbles.
Aunque sólo lleve un año en esto, creo q he sacado bastente provecho, jejeje, ojalá alcance el nivel de mi amigo   :Wink:  
Bueno, un saludo.

----------


## SEJO

tengo 28 y estoy empezando!!!!

----------


## zaratustra

yo comencé a los 31, nunca es tarde...

----------


## leonard

Mi primer libro me lo regalo mi padre a los 14 años....estudie ese un par de meses ( El Libro de la Magia)...que contiene diversos trucos muy faciles...y hoy a alos 21 años sigo estudiando..aunque estuve varios años sin poder practicarla..hace 7 meses empeze de nuevo con todo lo que es cartomagia...es lo que mas me gusta..aunque tambien queiro empezar con monedas...bueno saludos...

----------


## Norax

jeje, pues yo acabo de empezar, tampoco muy en serio porque me come mucho tiempo la carrera. 21 años... y por los pelos no me toca en 22 ^^

----------


## EC-18C

empecé con esto de la magia como a finales de julio cuando me decidi a comprar un librillo. De pequeño tuve los tipicos magia borras, xo me parecian tan evidentes los trucos que siempre dejaba la caja intacta. Ahora que tengo 19 años mepongo en serio para poder hacer las cosas perfectamente. Espero continuar mucho mas tiempo con esto. Realmente muy divertido

----------


## lopez

:Smile1:   Yo estoy empezando en serio ahora con el Canuto y estoy muy contento con mis resultados, pero poco a poco.

----------


## rufus

A mi siempre me interesó desde pequeño, incluso tuve un magia borrás, pero no lo supe utilizar bien, era muy pequeño. Años después, muchos años después, llegó a mis manos un libro de cartomagia, de Alfredo Florensa, y lo empecé a leer. Ahora estoy "enganchado" y quiero aprender. Tengo un par de juegos de cartas, de esos preparados, pero relamente lo que me gusta es poder hacer "magia" con una baraja sin "trampas" para lo cual estoy estudiando todo lo que mi trabajo me permite. Animo a todos. Ah, en cuanto a la edad, ahora tengo 35, pero estoy hecho un chaval en cuanto a ilusión por el ilusionismo. Sobre todo cartomagia.

Saludos

----------


## Nacho Conde

yo he empezado en serio este año con 24, leyendo libros y teoria y estudiando,

----------


## roldan

bueno pues yo empece con 8 añitos con un libro de ciuro que me regalo mi barbero FATY y una baraja española con mas roña que el palo de un gallinero y ahora que tengo medio siglo sigo intentando aprender algo todos los dias hoju que cansino eres con la magia expresion preferida por mi mujer los hijos las nueras un saludo a todos todas

----------


## Mc_MAGIC

yo empeze con 15 años ahora tengo 27 y cada vez me gusta mas. :D   :Smile1:

----------


## lamagiadegardy

Pues yo empecé a los 23 yendo a la SEI y estando muy metido en el ajo hasta los 27( en estos años conocí a grandes magos y aficionados que ahora son grandes magos, tuve la suerte de compartir escenario con algunos de ellos, fueron unos años geniales ), luego por motivos profesionales lo tuve que dejar, y me enganche de nuevo a ella con 32 y ahora no lo soltare nunca, eso espero

----------


## magomontecarlos

Jo que suerte todos los que hayais tenido un magia borras desde chiquititos, yo sabia que existian pero de ahi a pedir que me lo regalaran habia un mundo. ya se sabe otra epoca otras costumbres, etc.. y no es que sea muy mayor (tengo 34 pero voy para 35 lo que dirian hoy en dia gente de 14 o 15 años), Bueno la verdad es que a mi lo que me acabo de enganchar fueron los fasciculos de Juan Tamariz ( bendito sea el ) que creo que salieron sobre el año 1991 si no recuerdo mal. 
De cara al publico, pues hara unos 10 años, lo tipico que te dicen :


- oye tu no querrias hacer una actuacion en la comunion de fulanito?
-ufffffffffff que dices ni loco si no se nada.
-nada hombre no te preocupes si son todos familiares.
-es que me da yuyu.
-no te preocupes ademas te pagaria algo.
-comorrrrrrrrrrr, cuando, donde, que dia, a que hora.

y ahi empezo mi andadura, valga decir que ademas era un mago el que conoci que estaba harto de ir a comuniones de familiares de invitado y siempre le decian que hiciese magia y me pillo a mi de pardillo.

P.D: aun recuerdo algunos de los juego que hice cuerda rota y recompuesta, cazuela, cuerda-pañuelo, como no el f.p., caja periodicos (no se si se llama asi) entre otros ahora mismo la memoria ya empieza a arrugarse y mas a estas horas.

----------


## jackistheone

Pues a mi de pequeño siempre me ha gustado pero a eso no se lo podía considerar "iniciarse en la magia" 
y ahora a los 16 años es cuando me esta apasionando de verdad.

----------


## alfquimista

Pues yo a decir verdad, no tuve magia borras de pequeño y empece de mayor. Con cerca de 28 años. Empecé a hacer el curso por fascículos de Tamariz y al acabarlo me enteré que en Mallorca estaba el circulo mágico mallorquin. Me recibieron con los brazos abiertos y desde entonces estoy metido en este mundillo (cerca de 12 años)

----------


## Mago Aranda

pues yo empece a los 25 años , aprendi casi todo en solitario y no habia casi informacion de magia, muy pocos libros.no habia internet,como ahora,en fin fue dificil sacar informacion..poco a poco eso fue cambiando a mejor  y ahora es mucho mejor ...ahora tengo 42  como pasa el tiempo jolin :o

----------


## gabi_ab

A mí me ha gustado desde pequeño, pero empezar "en serio", empecé con 32 años, y ahora tengo casi 34, y aunque muy poco a poco, voy mejorando. Estoy apuntado a un curso de magia, y también estudio por mi cuenta.

----------


## Carles

Yo tengo 15 y empeze con 14, aunque parezca poco tiempo he aprendido un monton(o eso creo)
Pero aun quiero perfeccionar un monyooooon!
un saludo!

----------


## Samuel magic

Yo empesé a los 15, ahora tengo 16 y eh aprendido bastante, aunque estoy hambriento de conocimientos mágicos jejejeej.

Saludos   :Wink:

----------


## Samuel magic

Yo empesé a los 15, ahora tengo 16 y eh aprendido bastante, aunque estoy hambriento de conocimientos mágicos jejejeej.

Saludos   :Wink:

----------


## federicotrimboli

Como empezar con la magia, desde muy chico, pero realmente serio, desde hace 1 mes. Ya se que que no es nada, pero estoy seguro que se mucho mas que algunos que estuvieron un año. Yo pienso que ahora es mas difundida la tecnica de la magia gracias al internet. Hace 80 años, habia mucho menos magos que ahora, ya que era dificil hacerse el asistente de uno para que te enseñara todas sus tecnicas, en cambio, ahora vas internet y consigues todo.

Saludos

----------


## mariio

empece a los 12 pero a parti d ahora a los 14 estoy mas en serio

----------


## verano

nunca es tarde ,yo con 33

----------


## poxo

yo akavo de empezar kon 16 pero tengo un amigo k empezo kon 8 i aora tiene 18  :shock:  weno k save un webo pa ke enganyarnos xD

----------


## MANU_222

Yo empeze a los 12 años y ahora tengo 14 pero empeze a fondo a los 13, hasta ahora me ha ido muy bien...

----------


## Shargon

Yo emepeze ace cosas de 3 meses :D osesase con 20 años, espero segir muxo tiempo, y convertirme en un gran mago, para entretener al publico y enseñar, en un futuro a mis descendientes :P

----------


## magicpeke

Te comento que cuando empeze a estudiar magia tenia aprximadamente la edad en que empezastes o la que tiene actualmente, hoy en dia tengo 23 años y me dedico a todo lo que es cartomagia, close up y salon. Es realmente un arte impresionanate y mas alla de los años que llevo de estudio y practica nunca terminas de aprender, siempre tienes cosas nuevas. Asi que mi recomendacion es que sigas asi que vas a ser un muy buen mago.

Saludos,

Magicamente....

MagicPeke :D

----------


## jcusack

Wola a todos ,yo cuando empece a practicar magia en serio fue 
despues de k mi tio me hiciera el truco de la carta ambiciosa...
 le pregunte: como lo haces?(tipica pregunta)
 me respondio: magia (tipica respuesta)

      Y ahora no paro de practicar, me he vuelto mejor k él... jejejje
 pero bueno: en definitiva ME FLIPA LA MAGIA

   (ver las caras de la gente cuando ago un juego o cuando les "leo la mente")

----------


## jcusack

perdon k no dijera la edad jejejeje:


      11 o 12 años mas o menos

----------


## rulzgz

A mi desde pekeñito me ha encantado la magia, pero hasta hace poco tiempo no me decidí a meterme un poco más en serio a ver que había detrás de los idolos de mi niñez.

Pues eso a mis 22 (casi 23) llevo menos de un año practicando y me dá mucha pena, no haberme interesado antes, pero bueno, nunca es tarde... si la dicha es buena.

----------


## ExTrEm0

Pues yo comencé en el verano de este año, o sea, con 19 años (los que tengo) y espero seguir aprendiendo hasta que me haga viejecito xD

----------


## si66

bueno, yo tengo 28 años, y si bien la magia es algo que me apasiona de hace muchos años, lamentablemente no empece antes, asi que estoy de hace muuuuy poco, recien 5 meses, pero a pesar del trabajo y de la vida personal, le dedico bastante tiempo, y esfuerzo para poder aprender.

----------


## boby

se puede aprender a cualquier edad conosco gente q empeso a los 70
y yo empese hace un año y tngo 13 años
bue me despido con un cordial saludo a todo el foro

chau

----------


## Villegona

Tengo 26 y empece a tomarmelo mas enserio hace menos de 2 años aproximadamente. Ahora que estoy aprendiendo valiosos efectos me siento mal por no haber empezado antes, pero todavia me queda una vida por delante

Salu2...

----------


## kraken69

Pues como a los 8 años tuve mi primer set de magia, se llamaba Macomagia (el maestro de la magia) con mas de 100 trucos, y era de lililedi, aqui en Mexico, uff.. hace ya algunos añitos, desde entonces me encanto la magia y tuve mis primeras presentaciones con familiares y amiguitos, todavía recuerdo sus caritas de asombro jejeje que tiempo, posteriormente y en el transcurso de mi vida fui comprando truquitos en las ferias y pequeños locales, sin embargo las hetapas van pasando y hay algunas en las que piensas mas en otras cosillas, en mi caso la deje un tiempo, pero no la olvide y ahora creo que estoy pasando por una buena etapa de mi vida y hace poco mas de un año la he retomado seriamente y  lo mas importante, he comprado algunos libros y los estudio, también creo que asimilo mejor los juegos, hora ya tengo 35 años :shock:

 pd. gracias por el post me hizo recordar viejos tiempos saludos....

----------


## Andrex

yo empece poco despues de los dieciseis pero desde q empece en la SEI cada vez estudio mas magia...jaja lo que pasa esq estoy olvidando un poco la carrera...espero q en febrero no m lamente...jajaj :roll:

----------


## florencio

Pues yo también tuve un acercamiento al magia borrás de chico, pero lo que se dice en serio, empecé a los 34, y tengo....... 34   :Wink:   y la verdad es que me chifla, por lo que espero que me dure y dure y dure.

Un saludo a tod@s.

----------


## DaniUru

Yo la he conocido a mis 16 años, me refiero a saber buenos trucos de cartomagia y haber leido libros, pero aun no he entrado n el verdadero estudio de ella(ahora tengo 17) y estoy en el foro para poder conseguir la experiencia y los trucos necesarios para convertirme en mago, aunque no lo voy a convertir en mi oficio. Adios

----------


## evilender

Pues yo, como supongo que a todo el mundo le ha pasado, la magia siempre nos ha llamado la atencion primero como espectadores y un poco mas alla. Asi que empezar empezar, supongo que con el magia borras cuando era pequeño. Pero en serio hace muy poco con 24 años.
Un saludo

----------


## pablo

Hola a todos.
Yo empece con 8 o 9 años ,,,con la magia Borras , desde entonces no 
he parado de pensar en magia...

Hace poco vi el anuncio de que magia borras ... saca sus juegos con un dvd. Es una pena que no ponga el librito... que tantas veces e leido ,,,y que aun a veces... leo.

UN saludo amigos.  :Lol:

----------


## TOTEM

Creo que a mi me pasa como a la mayoria, de siempre me ha fascinado ver a ese señor capaz de hacer todo tipo de cosas delante de ti y pensar que todo es posible. Pero el verdadero interes lo he desarrollado con 27 años que sol los que tengo (aunque por poco). Ahora no solo interesa el efecto en si, sino la preparacion y sobre todo la rutina.

TOTEM

----------


## hmeldi

yo empece seriamente a los 30 años y de a poco voy aprendiendo.. por supuesto no pretendo hacer las manipulaciones que hacen los chicos de 14, 15 años porque eso ya roza el malabarismo. pero la magia es amable con uno.
  tengo mis ocupaciones y tal vez no puedo dedicarle el mismo tiempo que una persona a las 15 que solo estudia 
 Siempre hay cosas muy lindas por aprender.

saludos

----------


## rafa_larrosa

yo a los 12 + o - soo hace 2 añikos.  :117:

----------


## track

Buenassssssss!!! pues yo hace meses escasos, tengo 21, y por ahora muy contento y cuando haga desaparecer los examenes de la universidad más contento aún   :Wink:

----------


## Solitude

Yo empecé a leer libros y a practicar la magia hace casi un año (Con 39. Ahora tengo 40). Desde entonces he leído unos 5 o 6 libros de magia y he aprendido más de un centenar de juegos, de los que recuerdo medianamente bien media docena de ellos. Ya lo dice el refrán: "Quién mucho abarca...poco aprieta". Eso sí, siempre he procurado tener una baraja en el bolsillo para poder practicar las diferentes técnicas en cuanto salga la ocasión. 

Por cierto que me duele que el público profano pueda descubrir los "trucos" que les hago, pues eso significa poner al descubierto algunas de las técnicas de las que se valen los magos. De modo que me tomo muy a pecho el preparárme "bien" por la responsabilidad que eso me supone. Creo recordar que hasta ahora todavía no me hayan pillado (Me refiero al público profano). De seguro eso tiene mucho que ver.

----------


## Zitun

Empezar a leer minilibros con trucos fáciles, a los 9 años, creo que fué.

A los 10 ya he empezado a meterme seriamente, a los 11 hice mis primeras representaciones en pequeños locales, (restaurantes y bares, p. ej.) y ahora ya estoy progresando de poquito a poco.   :Oops:

----------


## karlk

Yo empeze con 10 años a hacer algun truco medio guapo. Pero con 14 me empecé a informar y a comprar libros
me decanto por la cartaomagia mayormente

----------


## Ravenous

Pues yo empecé a hacer cosas interesantes (no cuento el magia Borrás, porque tenía 7 años) a eso de los 11 o 12 años, sin ayuda de libros o videos, salvo ver las actuaciones de profesionales y buscar una forma de hacer lo mismo (y a lo tonto, parece ser que saqué casi todos los movimientos básicos de la cartomagia). Desde entonces (ahora tengo 23) alterno la magia con el modelismo según arrebatos (es decir, hasta septiembre del 2005 hacía unos dos años que apenas tocaba una baraja).

----------


## xavilito

Yo acabo de empezar ahora hace un par de mesecitos o asi con la cartomagia, y tengo 28 años, la verdad que es una pena no haberlo descubierto antes, con la de tiempo libre que tenia durante la carrera  :D y ahora con el trabajo y la novia que la tengo en otra cuidad no encuentro horas para practicar por ningun lado  :? . saludos

----------


## Némesis

Buf... ¿Edad? Creo que la "magia borrás" la trajeron los reyes magos (¡nada menos!) cuando tenía ¡¡6!! años. Luego me trajeron la caja del màgic andreu, donde había juegos ¡realmente guapos! (eso para que luego digan que me cae mal...) eso fue a mis 9 años.

Y finalmente, a mis 11, leí "Secretos de magia potagia" de Juan Tamariz (que lo guardo con mucho cariño porque está firmado por él), y ahí es donde realmente empecé "en serio". Tengo 22 años y desde entonces sólo he intentado leer más y comprarme nuevos libritos y accesorios...

----------


## Antonioooo

yo a los 18, practicaba mucho o eso creía, ahora veo que hay que practicar más y ser un pelín mas perfeccionista en ésto, me dió fuerte pero lo dejé al poco tiempo quizás porque pensaba que aquello no me iba a llevar a nada, ahora lo veo como un fin en sí mismo y por eso creo que me va a acompañar toda la vida, tengo 30 años y mi sensación es la de estar empezando ahora

saludos

----------


## alvaro lopez

yo empezé a los 11 ahora que tengo los 15 me va bastante bien

----------


## acquadeus

yo empiezo ahora, con 16 años

----------


## Alejandro Diaz

Yo tengo 15, y cumplo en noviembre. Me encanta la magia (supongo que igula que atodos). 
Desde que tenia 7 que vi a un magoa en la tele ( no me acuerdo del nombre) me empezo a gustar la magia. Mi padre me compro para mi santo una cagiata de magia borras, y la verdad que no la usaba mucho porqur dime tu que nino con 7 se va a poner a leerse un librito con una cien paginas mas o menos.
Despues cuando fui a madrid con 8 me llevaron a la sala Houdini que en ese tiempo estaba en la otra calle. Y ay me digero donde habia una tienda de magia Magia estudio, la tienda de encarnita y Jose luis Ballesteros, ay me compre mi primera baraja y un libro de cartomagia. Ese fue mi comienzo.

Y creo que como todos nosotros le tenemos que dar las gracias a MAfgia borras.

----------


## magodiego

Hola!!

Yo tengo 16 años y también tuve a los 7 años mi magia borrás. Más adelante me compré cartomagia fácil vol I y vol II. Y a los 15 años me metí en una escuela de magia con la que estoy muy contento.

Saludos

----------


## MM

Vaya, veo que por aqui hay mucha juventud. Tengo 38 años y también empecé por magia borrás, auqnue no recuerdo cuantos años hace de ello,,, 
Deje de hacer magia (cartas) hace años y hace un par de ellos me volvi a meter en el tema. Ahora me engancha mucho más y la culpa la tiene internet.
Ah!, mi hija, con 5 años, ya ha recibido su caja de magia Borràs estos reyes.
Saludos.

----------


## rafa_larrosa

Parece que todo el mundo tiene experiencia desde hace tiempo.
Yo al contrario, desde pequeño me gusta la magia y verla en la tele tambien, empeze con magia borras como casi todo el mundo. empeze con 12 años y hasta ahora que cumplo 15 en agosto. la experiencia es muy buena.  :Smile1:

----------


## alexis1987

18 años...
JEJEJE yo creo que sii que si te gusta de  poquito aunque sea leyendo de a poco vale la pena, la verdad que si!

----------


## xion

A ver yo la edad concreta pues la verdad es que no lo recuerdo pero pongamos que sobre los 10 mas o menos, a los 13 me trajeron los reyes "magia borras", después no se si os acordareis del programa "cajón desastre" que salia Juan Tamariz, bueno pues ahi seguia mi aficción de echo llegue a recibir una fotgrafia firmada de Juan Tamariz junto con una carta en la que me daba animos para seguir con mi ilusión, despues lo deje un poco de lado por no disponer de mucho material auqi en mi tierra (Cádiz) y más tarde pues aprendi algunos truquillos más y hasta ahora que gracias al foro y a gente como ustedes pues no dejo de perder mis ganas de seguir aunque claro sigo siendo un aprendiz.

Saludos magicos a tod@s :P

----------


## elfriki

yo hace 3 días, tengo 15 y me encanta ver todo tipo de màgia pero sobre todo para practicarla me decanto para la cartomagia

----------


## rifaj

Yo tuve mi primer contacto con la magia a los 7 años, quería ser mago de mayor, iva por la vida haciendo trucos yo xD, más adelante descubrí una tienda de magia que conocí gracias a un mago de Girona y allí empezo todo, empezé close-up, a los 11 años me compré el Canuto, peró no lo entendia y lo deje, me adentré mas a la magia de salón, bola zombie y adquirí una bonita paloma que aún conservo ;D y bueno, ahora tengo 16 años y ahora si dedico gran parte a la cartomagia y a estudiar el Canuto que ya lo termino y ahora si, ya lo entiendo xD

----------


## Yonpiter

Yo empecé a hacer magia un Lunes 14 de 1989 a las 9:57 de la mañana cuando empalmé una chuleta de historia en menos de 1 segundo 

Pero con la MAGIA escrita con mayusculas cuando via a mi primo hacerme el juego de las 21 cartas, el de la posada y uno con un lapiz y yo no se que más. Me dejó alucinado. Yo tenia unos 16 años. Ya tengo 32 entre pecho y espalda
Empecé en la SEI de Granada, obviamente más como mero espectador que otra cosa, gracias a que empecé a coleccionar los fasciculos de Tamariz y en uno de ellos venia la direccion. Desde entonces vengo disfrutando de ella (con altibajos) pero disfrutandola.

Un saludo

----------


## MasterJC

yo empece cuando tenia 12 años, era un mocoso que no levantaba medio palmo del suelo, y ahora, sigo siendo un mocoso(de 16 años) pero un poquito mas alto y con algunas nociones mas de cartomagia

saludos

----------


## magick16

Yo empece a los 15 y ahora temgo 16 y aprendi mucho jeje

----------


## trinity

Yo empecé hace un par de meses enserio con la magia!!pero como todo el mundo tengo el tìpico magia borras desde ace muchos años!! :o   :Lol:

----------


## Yonpiter

Es que soy el unico al que no le regalaron un Magia Borrás?
Pues va a ser por eso....

----------


## pscmax

Yo con los cuatro ya me gustaba. Con los 6-7 volví con la magia me pedía Mister Cripy y Magia Borrás, e incluso hacía algun juego con cartas, pero se me veían mucho los trucos de los efectos.Con los 10 empeze a comprar hacer espectáculos y ya no se me veían los trucos. Y ahora con 11 mejor que mejor.  :Smile1:

----------


## rifaj

Jeje yo también me pedía el magia borras pero es imposible realizar ningún juego de esa caja diabólica... xD
En cambio los de la magia del Mr. Crepy se podían hacer todos bien y eran mas chulos. Por ejemplo la guillotina de dedo xD, recuerdo los niños de mi clase acojonados por la guillotina jeje.
Hablo de cuando tenia unos 10 años xD

----------


## zarkov

Tardomago.

¡Qué bonito término!

----------


## Eloi

Empeze con 8 añitos, fui alumno de un mago (se hacia llamar Micky), que ahora se ha pasado al Islam y ha dejado la magia (no es broma).

Ahora tengo 16 y este 2007 cumplo los 17, pero creo que la edad no es importante en esto.

----------


## Eloi

> Es que soy el unico al que no le regalaron un Magia Borrás?
> Pues va a ser por eso....


Conmigo somos 2, nunca lo tuve, mas me moria de ganas de tenerlo, pero nunca me lo regalaron, mis padres lo encontravan muy mierdecilla, y suerte de eso, que me llevaron al magicus (tienda de barcelona) donde vi mi primera magia en directo, un señor bastante mayor me sacaba monedas de la oreja, y yo lo flipava.

Saludos!

----------


## Rumbor

Qué recuerdos... yo creo que todavía tengo por ahí los conejitos de espuma del magia borrás que nunca fui capaz de esconder en el pulgar...

----------


## Luiggy

Bueno, en mi caso la magia viene de familia.....Mi papa desaparecio cuando yo tenia 4 años...jajaja....buenola broma a un lado creo que tengo como 10 años haciendo magia.

----------


## rafsat

bueno supongo que no hay edad para empezar solo hay que tener ilusion en lo que se hace y dedicarle tiempo
a mi tampoco me regalaron nunca el magia borras y eso que me hacia mucha ilusion

----------


## Lellegna

Hola, bueno yo empece hace poco, mas o menos 1 mes con 19 años. Y estoy encantadísima!!!!!!!!!!! :D

----------


## juanvivo

Pues yo tambien fui de los de magia potagia, jejeje, siempre he sido muy ilusionable  :Wink1: .

Es un arte que siempre quise aprender, y nunca supe encontrar tiempo. Recientemente tuve un accidente, que me partio por la mitad (pero sin truco, jajaja) y que casi me quita la vida, y despues de un tiempo de recuperacion, he decidido hacer las cosas que siempre he deseado, sin esperar a que me lleguen caidas del cielo (mi accidente fue con el parapente, que ironia, jejeje, sera una señal?   :Smile1:  ). Asi que aqui estoy, completamente ilusionado cada vez que aprendo un efecto nuevo, y rebosante de ganas de aprender y experimentar.

Un saludo

----------


## martamagika

yo empece con ocho o nueve años y mi primera actuacion fue con 11 en el hotel de unos amigos de mis padres aunque no fue muy del todo bien por que eran extranjeros...creo que lo mas magiko fue ver a una niña tan pequeña haciendo de maga profesional,jajaja, algo es algo.

----------

